# Video aus JavaFX Images generieren



## Kababär (12. Mai 2017)

Hi,

in meiner Datenbank speichere ich Videos und Bilder ab. Ein Video hat n (>0) Bilder, es gibt aber auch Bilder, die kein Video haben müssen.
Mein Ziel ist, ein Video (*.avi oder *.mp4) aus den Bildern zu generieren.
Das Problem dabei ist, dass bisher alle Frameworks (openCV, xuggler, ... ) einen String (Filename) oder int (Gerätenummer) erwarten, wenn ich ein Video öffnen will.

Kennt ihr ein Framework oder work-around? Ich könnte eine ImageView verwenden, doch dann müsste ich ja die bitrate, fps, formate etc selbst programmieren.

Kann jemand helfen oder ist Java in dieser Hinsicht einfach noch nicht ausgereift genug?


----------



## dzim (13. Mai 2017)

Schon mal vlcj angeschaut? Das kann das vielleicht.


----------



## Kababär (14. Mai 2017)

Ne, aber danke für den Hinweis, gucke es mir gleich mal an 
Ist gar nicht so leicht diesbezüglich etwas zu finden, da immer der JavaFX MediaPlayer in den Ergebnissen angezeigt wird (oder ich suche falsch).


----------

